
Slouching Towards Biloxi: Joan Didion on Life in America's South - samclemens
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/sep/23/joan-didion-slouching-towards-biloxi-south-and-west
======
edmccard
_Very_ off-topic:

 _... At the Ramada Inn in Tuscaloosa I sat outside by the swimming pool about
five o’clock one afternoon ..._

It looks like the illustration at the top is supposed to depict this part of
the story, but I wonder why an artist illustrating an event in 1970 would
include a 1986 Dodge Ramcharger[1]?

[1][http://www.cardomain.com/ride/422423/1986-dodge-
ramcharger/](http://www.cardomain.com/ride/422423/1986-dodge-ramcharger/)

------
cheaprentalyeti
The title wasn't filched from Eliot, but from Yeats.

Anyway, I'd like to thank y'all here at Hacker News for posting this link. The
paragraph on cooking is one of the most awesome bits of Bad Hemingway I've
read in the past year.

~~~
hxta98596
Well when one has been doing Bad Hemingway for 60 years, it makes sense to get
good at it.

------
jgmmo
Should put 1970 in title. It seems to be a republishing of a work created in
1970.

~~~
dizzystar
The notes were just released, according to the Q&A, which referenced 2017.
RTFA.

------
JohnnyConatus
Ugh. "Life in America's South"?

More like "woman who barely knows a region and visited it for a paltry amount
tries to inject herself back into the cultural conversation decades later via
via her re-heated leftovers from 1970."

Didion has always been a world-class narcissist and clearly she will be until
the end.

~~~
dang
This sort of attack degrades the community even if you're right. Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and don't post like this here.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Sheesh, filching from T.S. Elliot for a title to this ... stuff ...

